# How many shrooms should I take?



## Sr. Verde (Aug 4, 2009)

So my plans for tomorrow are waking up and smoking a fat joint, realll nice and fat  then going to the waterpark with a bunch of friends and then eating shrooms for the first time

but how many should I take? I don't want to be on my ass the whole time but I still want to have some good effects... I have about an eighth


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> So my plans for tomorrow are waking up and smoking a fat joint, realll nice and fat  then going to the waterpark with a bunch of friends and then eating shrooms for the first time
> 
> but how many should I take? I don't want to be on my ass the whole time but I still want to have some good effects... I have about an eighth


Take a 1.5 g's and you will have a good trip unless you have a high sensitivity or are on SSRI's. I have a pretty decent tolerance to psychedelics and 3 g's of Psyilocybin mushrooms gives me a pretty intense trip. If you want tons of visuals and all kinds of wild mind bending introspective stuff go into the 4-5 g range.

Take them with food and weed, the weed helps with the coming up and it's nice to have a full stomach during a long trip.

Have Fun


----------



## samus1 (Aug 4, 2009)

But what if ur a light weight smoker like me? I Can get a niiiicccceee high from just a few hits. Do u think that would affect how much shrooms sum1 should take?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

samus1 said:


> But what if ur a light weight smoker like me? I Can get a niiiicccceee high from just a few hits. Do u think that would affect how much shrooms sum1 should take?


Nope the shrooms pretty much take over weed just kind of smooths out the coming up part that can get kind of uncomfortable. Helps relax you a bit that's all.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2009)

if its your first time, i say 1.5g's to 1.8 g's. a great way to turn yourself off to ever doing shrooms again is to take too much your first time. plus you can gauge your tolerance should you ever want to do it again


----------



## Dr.Spliff (Aug 4, 2009)

Depending on the strength of the shrooms a gram or two isnt going to do much for ya if you have a good amount of time that you wont be bothered I'd say eat atleast 4-5 caps and a few stems close to a 1/8 as you can get, throw on some good tunes and kick back and enjoy.My 2nd greastest buzz I ever had.....


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Dr.Spliff said:


> Depending on the strength of the shrooms a gram or two isnt going to do much for ya if you have a good amount of time that you wont be bothered I'd say eat atleast 4-5 caps and a few stems close to a 1/8 as you can get, throw on some good tunes and kick back and enjoy.My 2nd greastest buzz I ever had.....


Not sure how you guys measure it where you are... but here we don't measure in weight, just how many caps you are eating. For a first time trip I'd say 15-20 as you won't be off your chops, everything will just be good, a few buzzy alterations but nothing too major. Once you're experienced with the lower doses then you move up to the really messy shit..that's when it gets fun  Just remember to be safe, and enjoy yourself! Have fun dude!

EDIT: Woah! Dr.Spliff are you talking Fresh caps or what? I'm talking dried obviously... Golden Teachers the only ones that grow round here so obviously conversely different, quite surprised tbh!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Not sure how you guys measure it where you are... but here we don't measure in weight, just how many caps you are eating. For a first time trip I'd say 15-20 as you won't be off your chops, everything will just be good, a few buzzy alterations but nothing too major. Once you're experienced with the lower doses then you move up to the really messy shit..that's when it gets fun  Just remember to be safe, and enjoy yourself! Have fun dude!
> 
> EDIT: Woah! Dr.Spliff are you talking Fresh caps or what? I'm talking dried obviously... Golden Teachers the only ones that grow round here so obviously conversely different, quite surprised tbh!


I have weird shit ill post in a sec


----------



## 001 (Aug 4, 2009)

I say take 0.7 if they strong you will enjoy that and be very social


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's what I'm working with...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 4, 2009)

People have given me the range of .7g - 4g :O

I have no clue what to take but right now im thinking like 2.5


----------



## "SmokinForever" (Aug 4, 2009)

I took a a half an eighth my first time and thats all i ever do now its a real good time but not too intense and smoke weed trust me you'll love it and you'll probably end up smokeing more than you ever have while your on mushies!!


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm there's no way I can ID those mushrooms, any chance you could hold one in your hand and take a snap without all the light? Did you get them from a reliable source? They are probably legit they just don't look like anything I've ever come across but then again we're in different countries completely so what is questionable here could be bangin' shit where you are. Anyone you know had reliable experiences on those mushrooms?


----------



## 001 (Aug 4, 2009)

look every bodys dose is deterrent


*For first time trippers:*

(All dosage amounts are for Cubensis. For other species and suggested dosage, check the Shroomery Dosage Calculator.) 
It is recommended (by many) you eat between .75 and 1.5g grams of dried Cubensis for your first trip, without the addition of a MAOI. Usually, .75 - 1.5g is perfect. More than 2g may be asking for trouble. Some people suggest a dose as low as .25g, but any dose less than that is imperceptable in most humans. 
Some people will say 1.5g is not very potent. And true, 1.5 grams may be a disappointingly mild trip. It could also be surprisingly strong. 
Remember, different people have different reactions to mushrooms. If you have never tripped, how do you know how you'll react? 
With the proper set and setting, .75 - 1.5g a fine suggested first dose. Without the proper set and setting, don't even bother tripping. 
A person with a LOW psilocybin tolerance will trip on 1.5g like they ate 4.5g or more (which is a very large dose for an unsuspecting newbie). This is true. Many Shroomerites have very LOW tolerances. Some people are very sensitive to psilocybin. It is best to start small, to make sure you know your tolerance. Besides, the VAST majority of first time trippers will have their minds expanded on 1.5g whether they have a high tolerance or not. 
On the other hand, some people have a HIGH tolerance to psilocybin and they will not trip as much on 1.5g as most people. 
It is better to be safe than sorry. Start small, find your tolerance, then work up to a higher dose... if you wish. There is nothing wrong with keeping your dosage small. Small doses gone bad, are much less mentally traumatic than large doses. 
Most experienced trippers take between 1.5 grams and 3.5 grams for what they'd consider an "Average" trip. It is not recommended that somebody exceed this recommended .75 - 1.5g dosage until they're familiar with, and know how to take control of the trip experience. Even then, large doses of shrooms can be awe-inspiringly frightening. 
As for hallucinations. 
You can trip on a pretty small dose, but hallucinations are more noticeable with medium to large doses. Don't expect to hallucinate too much on a small dose, you may be disappointed. Hallucinations are not as important as many first time trippers have been led to believe. Until you understand tripping and tolerance, stick to small doses. You'll still have a great time. Some people just see more stuff than others. 
First time trippers benefit from taking doses that aren't likely to induce hallucinations. You can find your bearings at this level; you begin to feel a buzz and you can't quite put your finger on it. Then, when you wish to elevate your experience, you are familiar with the mushroom-trip sensation. This is most beneficial to enjoying hallucinations.


----------



## 001 (Aug 4, 2009)

try it like this

take 0.7 then see how you feel 1 hour later then pop another 0.7 if you don't feel nothing..... start off small especially if your going to a water park you don't want to be tripping balls.... its a mad buzz man nothing like weed in higher doses... small doses for me 0.7 is nice and bubbly and not intents, sociable....


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 4, 2009)

2 grams is what i took the first time i REALLY tripped. i ate a gram before and just had a body high, but when i had 2 grams i was seeing shit and colors and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Hmm there's no way I can ID those mushrooms, any chance you could hold one in your hand and take a snap without all the light? Did you get them from a reliable source? They are probably legit they just don't look like anything I've ever come across but then again we're in different countries completely so what is questionable here could be bangin' shit where you are. Anyone you know had reliable experiences on those mushrooms?




I'll take pix with the cannon rebel when I get back


I'm eating them @ 2PM or so and it's 11:28am fellas!


Back -


----------



## bud88 (Aug 4, 2009)

i say eat 2 grams


----------



## puckfiend (Aug 4, 2009)

whoa, thats not what MY mushrooms look like at all.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> Here's what I'm working with...


 
those are cubensis eat an 1/8 but one dry gram of panolous cope. will make u trip harder then an 1/8 of cubes


----------



## samus1 (Aug 4, 2009)

How much did those cost u??


----------



## eleven34 (Aug 4, 2009)

NewGrowth is right, stick with about 1.5 grams. then if you like it, eat the rest while you're still tripping.

It will take over the effects of weed. Have good thoughts. Have fun, don't be negative. If you start having a bad trip just remember no one has ever died from consuming shrooms. Sure they have done some stupid stuff that might have killed them, but shrooms won't kill you.

I'm not sure what you have, but they look pretty good. They could be Golden Teachers. I used to grow and from all the shrooms I've seen those are some good fat stems. Your stems will have more effects than the caps will due to the size.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

eleven34 said:


> NewGrowth is right, stick with about 1.5 grams. then if you like it, eat the rest while you're still tripping.
> 
> It will take over the effects of weed. Have good thoughts. Have fun, don't be negative. If you start having a bad trip just remember no one has ever died from consuming shrooms. Sure they have done some stupid stuff that might have killed them, but shrooms won't kill you.
> 
> I'm not sure what you have, but they look pretty good. They could be Golden Teachers. I used to grow and from all the shrooms I've seen those are some good fat stems. Your stems will have more effects than the caps will due to the size.


 
i would have guessed pf strain due to how they look but who knows they could be mutants of any strain of cubes only thing for sure is those are cubensis


----------



## klassenkid (Aug 4, 2009)

He's already ate them if his plan went accordingly.

Tell us how the trip went tomorrow 

The first time i did shrooms was 3.5 grams of brown caps, which is quite a bit for my first time but was an amazing trip! It also matters all on what type of mushrooms you bought. Potency goes like this brown caps strong, blue caps stronger, Red caps strongest. They say an experienced shroomest should just take 2 grams of red caps for a crazy adventure, dont quote me on that because ive only done brown and blue caps. My personal opinion is if you want those mushrooms to to effect you as much as possible take it on an empty stomach.

Hope your havin a good trip on whatever amount you took and not thinking bad things.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

klassenkid said:


> He's already ate them if his plan went accordingly.
> 
> Tell us how the trip went tomorrow
> 
> ...


 
you have no idea what your talking about huh?

pan. subbs=weakest
cubes=decent
azures. or p. cyanz=bomb has hell
pan. cope. or pan trop.=strongest


----------



## jact55 (Aug 4, 2009)

i have tubed down rivers on mushrooms a couple times and been in the public's eye many times on shrooms, but maybe it is just me but it seems like a water park is a pretty daunting location to eat shrooms for a first time. i could be fine and be a blast or it could be a intemidating place. 

that being said, i think that the water park is probably one of the coolest places to shroom after you know how to handle shrooms. this is a really good idea. I would eat a half an eighth, or an eight if you really want to fry balls.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

everything is so interesting when your shrooming even something has simple has your carpet


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2009)

[QUOTE="SmokinForever";2845608]I took a a half an eighth my first time and thats all i ever do now its a real good time but not too intense and smoke weed trust me you'll love it and you'll probably end up smokeing more than you ever have while your on mushies!![/QUOTE]

never smoked while currently on mushrooms, but i had smoked near the peak of an acid trip, and oh my gawd!!! i never smoked a joint so fast. i got lost in my own head and i was smoking the shit like it was candy. without exaggerating, i would take a hit, exhale, _immediately_ take another hit, exhale, take another hit.... i didnt realize what i was even doing until the joint was 3/4 gone, and thats when the visuals started....


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2009)

001 said:


> try it like this
> 
> take 0.7 then see how you feel 1 hour later then pop another 0.7 if you don't feel *nothing*..... start off small especially if your going to a water park you don't want to be tripping balls.... its a mad buzz man nothing like weed in higher doses... small doses for me 0.7 is nice and bubbly and not intents, sociable....


this is a good idea, but i highlighted the key word here. its a classic mistake to think they arent working and to take more. i made it my first time and had an awful trip. i came out of the trip feeling "gray," that life was neither good or bad, it was just "gray." i felt like this for about a month afterward, so be cautious with this stuff. 

so take .7g, if you even slightly feel something after an hour (set a timer, you might bet ripping an 20 minutes can feel like an hour), dont take any more. if you feel nothing, go ahead and take another .7g

edit:
but than again, 1.5 g is ususally a safe bet the first time. you may trip really hard, but you learn to get a hold of yourself. just know there will be one or two bad points in the trip, but some simple things like change in scenery, like getting outside a room, or a change in song, can bring your mood back. plus you dont have to worry about "should i take more?" if you take 1.5 g, just tell yourself "thats it" and take the trip for whatever its for


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> everything is so interesting when your shrooming even something has simple has your carpet


haha this made me LOL.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 4, 2009)

yea pop them all doesnt look like much
i usually take an eighth


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

You're better off listening to Chitown than any of the other fools on here bro, he's a legit dude. All I can tell you is those are for sure cubensis and lookin' perfectly legit. Enjoy your trip and let us all know how it goes.
Safe!


----------



## Paranoid420 (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah you dont want to do too much on your first time . My first time was fucking nuts and it turned me off it for like 10 years. I tripped hardcore and didnt like it ended up tangled in my friends Christmas tree! They still fuck with me about it 15years later. Just becarefull and use common sense and enjoy brother!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 5, 2009)

Paranoid420 said:


> yeah you dont want to do too much on your first time . My first time was fucking nuts and it turned me off it for like 10 years. I tripped hardcore and didnt like it ended up tangled in my friends Christmas tree! They still fuck with me about it 15years later. Just becarefull and use common sense and enjoy brother!!


I was expecting a trip report


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip Report:

Best day ever.

We smoked that fat joint and some bowls on the freeway, got to the lark parking lot and we smoked a few more bowls, then I ate like 1.9 of shrooms and walked through the enterence.

Then we all went up to the top of the tower thing where all the water slides stat, pushing little kids out of the way as we run to the top... As I'm turning corners it hits me, the colors are so vibrant... Then once I started down the slide, I saw the light poking through holes in the waterslide, giving it a crazy wormhole effect...

By the third slide I was full on tripping balls... I was crying in line because I was laughing so hard at NOTHING. It was great though, my friends were hilarous, we were, "Those people". We were in the giant wave pool that pushes out 8-10 foot waves when my friend swam under some kid on a boogeyboard trying to catch the wave and flipped him right when the wave came...

The rest of the day was pretty much like any other day at the waterpark except for the amazing green and browns and the breathing palm trees...

I was pretty much crying the whole time because I was laughing so hard...

It's totally something to do again


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2009)

I love mushrooms never laughed so hard in my life . . .


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 5, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> Trip Report:
> 
> Best day ever.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the trip 

Good report


----------



## Dr.Spliff (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like you had a blast on that trip.. Keep on reporting...


----------



## klassenkid (Aug 6, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you have no idea what your talking about huh?
> 
> pan. subbs=weakest
> cubes=decent
> ...



You do realize that not all places call them the same thing. Mine is a general rule of thumb of measurement for newbies on the subject to see the potency and quality


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 6, 2009)

when i usually eat a half 1/8 of cubes i usually only get the body buzz {wich dont get me wrong i love} but after like an 1/8 plus is when you get stronger visuals


----------



## His.Royal.Freshness (Aug 12, 2009)

I do not really know if this is the right post but whatever.
I was at a party the other day and about half the people there were trippin on shrooms. I had smoked probably 2 grams of pot that and wanted to try, for the first time some shrooms. so I got hooked up with "a hand full" (thats my way of measuring) and from what everyone said that was supposed to fuck me up pretty hardcore. so I ate all of them, waited for a 2 hours and still I felt nothing. I know they were good shrooms because everyone else there was right fucked up. Could I be immune to the effects of shrooms? 
Or like some jackass told me, I had so much dope in my system that it just did not work? Has anyone ever experienced this problem?
If so pleaze tell.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 12, 2009)

2 grams of pot yourself? you may have just been too retarded at the moment to know what the hell was going on


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

His.Royal.Freshness said:


> I do not really know if this is the right post but whatever.
> I was at a party the other day and about half the people there were trippin on shrooms. I had smoked probably 2 grams of pot that and wanted to try, for the first time some shrooms. so I got hooked up with "a hand full" (thats my way of measuring) and from what everyone said that was supposed to fuck me up pretty hardcore. so I ate all of them, waited for a 2 hours and still I felt nothing. I know they were good shrooms because everyone else there was right fucked up. Could I be immune to the effects of shrooms?
> Or like some jackass told me, I had so much dope in my system that it just did not work? Has anyone ever experienced this problem?
> If so pleaze tell.


Do you have really tiny hands? I can fit a half in my hands and I'm _pretty certain_ you didn't eat a half and not fry. You probably didn't eat the as much as you think (in terms of weight). Next time eat an eighth. I've never heard of anyone being immune to shrooms.


----------

